
Request for feedback to make code more accessible - dafer45
https://github.com/dafer45/TBTK
======
dafer45
I'm interested in feedback on a project that I'm hosting on GitHub
([http://github.com/dafer45/TBTK](http://github.com/dafer45/TBTK)). In
particular, I am interested in feedback on the README file, and how it can be
improved to increase the accessibility of the project. Comments on the
documentation and supporting site [http://www.second-
tech.com/](http://www.second-tech.com/) is very welcome as well.

~~~
dafer45
Let me for example know what the first unanswered question that comes to mind
is.

